# I have to post this



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I am so saddened by the cowards who reigned terror on Isreal. 28 killed,200 injured,many are critical,many where children.

I am angry,very angry.

Mr Arafat must react or be held responsible for these acts of terror.

cc


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

This makes me so sad. When will we find peace in our hearts and peace in our world?

Peace


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Why ? These terrorist actions by brainwashed people are a huge disgrace on mankind and the 21st century . The poor children who must endure this behavior . It must come to an end and Mr Arafat must either *&%$ or get off of the pot . The majority of the world wants Peace and freedom and we can tolerate this behavior no more . America must stay the course and help bring an end to this terrorism . Stay strong and we shall overcome .
Right is right and wrong is wrong . We shall prevail!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Please don't get me wrong on this. I hate to sound like a fatalist and pessemist, but this has been going on since the dawn of time. In all facets of life and all cultures. It is an animalistic, no I take that back, it's a humanistic trait. Animals I don't believe kill and hunt other animals for beliefs. That is a human trait. I too deplore it and am ashamed for my biology in that respect. This doesn't mean I resign myself to it. I too will fight it where ever possible, but I do resign myself to the fact that it is a human flaw and likely will never go away. I too weep for my fellow humans that are caught in the middle.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

And all the killing is made in the name of a peaceful God....


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

I have to agree with Chrose. From the day that Babyloneans expelled the Israelites from the land of Israel from the first time in their history,this corner of Earth has experienced nothing but Blood and Tears.It's as if violence is sealed on our genetical code...
But If you live with the sword you will experience its blade one day and beware of the desperate man...
What would you do if you were born in a refugee camp , with no education , no health care, no future...Wouldn't you go crazy enough to start killing people? 
Anyway. Arafat, Cape Chef is an old man who has betrayed his people and he cannot control ANYTHING and ANYONE anymore.
I am so afraid on how this situation will end.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Afra,

I don't think she is blaming Cape Chef, just making a point.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

It's true Afra..

She was not blaming me for anything.
Just making a point
cc


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Until the Palestinian people choose a leader for themselves who will address the legitimate grievances of their people by PEACEFUL means, the whole region has to look forward to nothing but more of the same. Too many people on both sides of the Isreali-Palestinian issue resort to invective and violence to address the conflicts. 
If the Palestinians could put forth a leader like Mohandas Gandhi or Martin Luther King who use passive resistance and are committed to non-violent protest to gain attention to their grievances the world at large would be a great deal more sympathetic to their cause. Unfortunately, due to the severe lack of economic development and access to educational resources in the terratories, hope for a leader of this stature is faint.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

You are right Afra I must work on my grammar and structure. Although I think that the comma should be placed after the old man.
Cape Chef is an old man anyway


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

Cape Chef may be an old man Athenaeus, but does he have a dodgy headgear and a bottle blonde wife?


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

We all dearly love our Cape Chef


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

And we'd love him even more if he sent us all confit by post!!


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Obviously I was joking about cc's age... I am neither blind nor mean... at least THAT mean


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Dear rachel and Pastachef,
Those words were very kind of you. Thank you very much.

As for what Athenaeus said of my age, This is not a problem for me.
I know what she meant and it was positive I assure you.

Peace to all of you
Brad
cc


----------



## non chef (Feb 8, 2001)

To bring peace to the world we must learn to respect each other.Not use the excuse of religion to destroy each other.I've lived longer and seen more than most of you,so to create a wonderful world remember to love,respect and accept our difference.Each of us has so much to contribute to this wonderful world we live in. As for Cape Chef he is young,handsome and so very wise. Our wish for this holiday seaeon is Peace,Happiness,Good Health for everyone


----------

